# anyone used di2?



## samh

Does it shift much quicker (front,back) than standard or just a little faster?
Is it a touch button, or do you have to physically push like STI?


what is the weight difference approximately, heavier or lighter?


----------



## bkwitche

http://tinyurl.com/65xj99h/

Heard of Google?


----------



## Wheelman55

Sam...it's a light "push" kind of like clicking a mouse. Great product...I've got a season and a half on it...flawless so far and has never gone out of adjustment. It's only a few grams heavier...just the weight of the battery is all. Highly recommend.


----------



## Wildcard

after listening to everyone that has used Di2, I am sold. Ultegra Di2 will be on my new bike.


----------



## thebikingcello

I have, the biggest point I can make with this stuff is that it is quite and shifting up hill is not an issue at all.

personally, I did not like the soft, non positive feel of it. and the hoods are smaller. but I love the fixed shift lever!

its cool but if I was going to sink 3k in a drive train, I would get campy record or super record. Or just plan dura ace 7900... or Sram Red.


----------



## CliveDS

Di2 is quite fantastic. Done a few reviews on my blog and itching for the ultegra di2 - got the price list and it's very reasonable.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Dura Ace Di2 is great but it took awhile to get used to the lack of tactile feedback when shifting. 
If I was in the market right now, I would wait for Ultegra to come out, it looks like it has a much improved wiring harness. The current Dura Ace is a real mess by comparison, especially if fitted to a non-Di2 specific bike. Dura Ace might have improved/simplified wiring for next year, so just hold tight for three or four months until the 2012 product becomes available.


----------



## samh

is Di2 going to offer in a triple? thats what I'd be interested in.


----------



## thebikingcello

I think Di2 triple would be a great idea, due to its auto trim but looking at the web site, It looks like it only has compact(50/34) and a lot of double combo's but alas, no triple. :/


----------



## tihsepa

Probably no triple. How much longer will Shimano even offer a road triple in the higher levels. Meaning tiagra or 105. My guess is not much longer.
It will always be there for thr purists and touring bike guys but probably only by the botique brands.


----------



## AuYeung

I hope it's just a matter of time because it shouldn't be a problem for Shimano.
May be they want to launch the XTR Di2 first.


----------



## RussellS

AuYeung said:


> I hope it's just a matter of time because it shouldn't be a problem for Shimano.
> May be they want to launch the XTR Di2 first.


I believe XTR mountain bike group is now double crankset. So even on mountain bikes the triple crankset is going away. Highly doubtful electronic shifting will ever be developed for triple cranksets. Not road, not mountain bike.


----------



## Wildcard

What happens if you have a mecanical failure while out on a ride? Are you just stuck in the gear you are in? I mean not a flat battery, say one of the motors die.


----------



## CliveDS

Yes a mechanical failure would have you calling a taxi to pick you up but no different to a mechanical failure with any other group.


----------



## terrain

samh said:


> Does it shift much quicker (front,back) than standard or just a little faster?
> Is it a touch button, or do you have to physically push like STI?
> 
> 
> what is the weight difference approximately, heavier or lighter?


As for day to day use its the best of the best. Every time I ride my sr11 bikes the di2 advantages shine. If you can swing it go for it... or wait for Ultrega.


----------



## MinnBobber

test rode a Di2 bike for 2 days, 130 miles.
Before the ride----why would anyone need this? It answers a problem that doesn't exist, Etc
After the ride---WOW, I want it.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Haven't ridden on it but everyone I've spoken to about it that has rates it highly. The main downside they expressed was getting used to losing the "user input/feel" aspect of a cabled system.
I think I can live with that if it works as well as they all said it did.
The other problem was availability of Di2. Ultegra Di2s promised greater production runs should solve that one.

Ultegra Di2 looks like being my first ever non-Campagnolo roadbike groupset.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I might be interested in the Ultegra group.. Will likely wait a few years though for it to get cheaper.

....or for SRAM to do an electric group. Since I like SRAM more than I like Shimano.


----------



## terrain

Sven_Nijs said:


> Haven't ridden on it but everyone I've spoken to about it that has rates it highly. The main downside they expressed was getting used to losing the "user input/feel" aspect of a cabled system.
> I think I can live with that if it works as well as they all said it did.
> The other problem was availability of Di2. Ultegra Di2s promised greater production runs should solve that one.
> 
> Ultegra Di2 looks like being my first ever non-Campagnolo roadbike groupset.


What is the availability problem with Di2?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

UK distro just couldn't get enough of it apparently. I didn't have time to get into the nitty gritty about the background but the LBS owner had sold his own DA Di2 to a client expecting to get a replacement groupo easily but months later was still waiting.


----------



## maxxevv

Sven_Nijs said:


> UK distro just couldn't get enough of it apparently. I didn't have time to get into the nitty gritty about the background but the LBS owner had sold his own DA Di2 to a client expecting to get a replacement groupo easily but months later was still waiting.


Just head over to Germany and maybe Holland and Belgium, there's plenty of availability there. And probably cheaper too ...


----------



## hamsey

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Dura Ace Di2 is great but it took awhile to get used to the lack of tactile feedback when shifting.
> If I was in the market right now, I would wait for Ultegra to come out, it looks like it has a much improved wiring harness. The current Dura Ace is a real mess by comparison, especially if fitted to a non-Di2 specific bike. Dura Ace might have improved/simplified wiring for next year, so just hold tight for three or four months until the 2012 product becomes available.


Is this a guess or fact? Not sure which way to go at the moment. DA weights less U waterproof connectors and maintenance kit. No problem waiting if DA gets trickle up with these features.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Fact. U2 has simpler wiring.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237133&stc=1&d=1312558325

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237132&stc=1&d=1312558325


----------



## hamsey

But, will it trickle up to Di2?


----------



## bikerman

Waiting for the ultegra di2


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I believe there have been a few journos test riding U Di2 recently so am interested to hear their thoughts on it especially their perception with regard to functionality when compared with DA Di2.
There's already one on BikeRadar and another on RoadCC


----------



## bkwitche

Sven_Nijs said:


> I believe there have been a few journos test riding U Di2 recently so am interested to hear their thoughts on it especially their perception with regard to functionality when compared with DA Di2.
> There's already one on BikeRadar and another on RoadCC


Velonews has posted a first ride impression. They are claiming outright better that DA DI2. Good read, check it out.


----------



## CliveDS

Got to test it out at the Dealer Camp in Utah and made a short video of the difference in DA and Ultegra Di2 shifting. You can hear the servo motors are quite different and seems the DA is faster but it's close. See video here: Shimano Dura Ace Di2 vs. Ultegra Di2 Front Shifting - YouTube

Also been riding a really sweet Scapin with Di2 - nothing like it.


----------



## framesti

is this easy to install? diy? (i'm not a mechanic)


----------



## Sven_Nijs

framesti said:


> is this easy to install? diy? (i'm not a mechanic)


Maybe download the workshop manual in PDF and see if it's within your capabilities?
UDi2 is supposedly designed to be easier than DADi2 to install.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Shimano will be upgrading the Dura Ace Di2 probably in the fall season for 2012.


----------



## tonyn

thebikingcello said:


> I have, the biggest point I can make with this stuff is that it is quite and shifting up hill is not an issue at all.
> 
> personally, I did not like the soft, non positive feel of it. and the hoods are smaller. but I love the fixed shift lever!
> 
> its cool but if I was going to sink 3k in a drive train, I would get campy record or super record. Or just plan dura ace 7900... or Sram Red.


Now that the new Ultegra Di2 is out and has a comparable cost to the mechanical DA, I am curious which you would choose. Have the improvements changed your mind at all? I only ask because I am about to purchase a Moots RSL and trying to decide between the two.


----------



## Chainstay

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Fact. U2 has simpler wiring.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237133&stc=1&d=1312558325
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237132&stc=1&d=1312558325


Is the top Ultegra and the bottom Dura Ace?


----------



## Chainstay

*Are Winter Gloves an Issue?*

Is it difficult to use the buttons when wearing full finger gloves?

I ride down to freezing or even colder if it's dry and frequently wear heavy gloves. Will I be able to feel the buttons to shift?


----------



## rentlef

Are there issues with water bottles and the batery for the Ultegra Di2?


----------



## Masters40

I've been on it a couple years now...I love everything about it. It shifts perfectly, 100% of the time. After owning it, I wouldn't even consider buying a bike without it.


----------



## Brett Hanlon

I've been on the new S-Works Roubaix with DA Di2 for a couple of months now and I'm sold. The lightning fast snappy gear changes are addictive, test ride one you'll buy it.


----------



## Nevermiss

I'm having the Ultegra Di2 installed on my Foundry Auger CX bike. Build should be done mid Feb. Will post report.


----------



## BCRexer

Ultegra Di2 group. Absolutely amazing. I love it!


----------



## framesti

what about the (constantly changing) shape of the hoods- better orworse than duraace 7700,7800, ultegra 6600,6700? And does it have the extra reach of 6700/7900?


----------



## BCRexer

Here are pics of the hood comparison between Ultegra 6700 and Dura-Ace 7800.


----------



## jnbrown

Can anybody comment on the smoothness of the rear shifting while out of the saddle climbing?
Any skipping or other problems?


----------



## cwdzoot

Nothing at all, rear shifting both up and down are smooth even under load.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

rentlef said:


> Are there issues with water bottles and the batery for the Ultegra Di2?


It obviously depends on your specific frame geometry by I'm riding a Look 566 small frame and have plenty of room for the battery holder below the down tube bottle holder and the seat tube bottle holder.

However Shimano to make an adapter mount for the seat tube holder to raise it should your bottle hit the battery.


----------



## stoked

I had to use that adapter on seat tube in order to use a 2nd cage. I think it depends on the frame and size. 



Is anyone using 11-28 cassette with Di2? I know the max is 11-27 in the manual.


----------



## Wheelman55

One of my riding buddies uses a 28 with no issues. I've heard of people swapping out for a longer rd cage and running a 30. I'm sure it would "void all warranties"


----------



## jnbrown

stoked said:


> I had to use that adapter on seat tube in order to use a 2nd cage. I think it depends on the frame and size.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using 11-28 cassette with Di2? I know the max is 11-27 in the manual.


What size frame? I have a 52cm Tarmac SL3 and think I will need to use the adapter.
Can you still fit a large bottle on the seat tube?


----------



## MikeMiranda

stoked said:


> I had to use that adapter on seat tube in order to use a 2nd cage. I think it depends on the frame and size.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using 11-28 cassette with Di2? I know the max is 11-27 in the manual.


On there Site it quotes 11-28

View attachment 249507


----------



## BCRexer

rentlef said:


> Are there issues with water bottles and the batery for the Ultegra Di2?


First off, there is a battery mounting bracket that comes with the Ultegra Di2 kit. You will note, in the first picture, that there are slots in the bracket that allow some leeway in battery positioning below the water bottle. Secondly, many water bottle cages have several holes or slots that facilitate anchoring of the cage. Final picture shows nice compact installation of battery, cages and water bottles.


----------



## Brett Hanlon

I swapped my 27t rear cassette for a 28t for the weekend hillclimbing session and it worked perfectly. Thinking of a 50/34 compact for the front as well. Can't believe SRAM allows you to simply change the front smaller sprocket over however DA makes you change over the whole crankset! Poor form DA.


----------



## cwdzoot

Brett Hanlon said:


> I swapped my 27t rear cassette for a 28t for the weekend hillclimbing session and it worked perfectly. Thinking of a 50/34 compact for the front as well. Can't believe SRAM allows you to simply change the front smaller sprocket over however DA makes you change over the whole crankset! Poor form DA.


Shimano and SRAM are the same in this regard. For a compact crank you need to purchase a 110 BCD crank and for standard config you need the 130BCD which has a smallest possible chainring of 38


----------



## stoked

MikeMiranda said:


> On there Site it quotes 11-28


Sorry I was referring to DA Di2 not UDi2. I have to find the owner's manual but I am pretty sure it said 11-27 max for DA Di2. 






BCRexer said:


> First off, there is a battery mounting bracket that comes with the Ultegra Di2 kit. You will note, in the first picture, that there are slots in the bracket that allow some leeway in battery positioning below the water bottle. Secondly, many water bottle cages have several holes or slots that facilitate anchoring of the cage. Final picture shows nice compact installation of battery, cages and water bottles.


We are talking about this adapter which might be needed depending on frame size and cages used. The holes in battery mount did not help me. 

Shimano 7970 Di2 Cage Adapter






jnbrown said:


> What size frame? I have a 52cm Tarmac SL3 and think I will need to use the adapter.
> Can you still fit a large bottle on the seat tube?


Frame is sloping size XS , Effective TT 53.5. I use 20oz bottles but larger one should fit on seat tube. The adapter lifts the cage just enough for the bottle with water to clear the battery.





View attachment 249595


----------



## jnbrown

Is that a KMC X10SL chain?
Does it shift as well as a Shimano chain with Di2?


----------



## maxxevv

jnbrown said:


> Is that a KMC X10SL chain?
> Does it shift as well as a Shimano chain with Di2?


It will shift well with any Shimano 10-speed compatible chain. Main thing is that the chain be in good condition. I've heard of sloppy shifting from KMC chains but mainly that's from chains that have developed a fair amount of 'sloppiness' in that the chains can flex side-to-side to a great degree easily. But a new one shifts just great !


----------



## stoked

jnbrown said:


> Is that a KMC X10SL chain?
> Does it shift as well as a Shimano chain with Di2?


Yes that one is x10sl gold in the pic. I am a big fan of KMC chains on my road bike and used X10sl and cheaper x10 versions for the past 5 years. Very easy to take on/off using missing link for cleaning and less noisier than DA chains. 

I've used strictly KMC chains with 7970 di2 group about 8K miles in 3 years. I always wipe the chain off after a ride and swap it with a new one when it hits .75 on park chain checker.


----------



## jnbrown

Why do the levers cost so much like $750 ?
It is basically a brake lever with two mouse buttons.
Should cost under $100.
Shimano must be making huge profits on this.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

In general I don't like that much black because it looks dirty so quickly but that's one pretty looking bike you got there.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

jnbrown said:


> Why do the levers cost so much like $750 ?
> It is basically a brake lever with two mouse buttons.
> Should cost under $100.
> Shimano must be making huge profits on this.


While I agree Shimano is really milking early adopters of this technology I only paid AU$342 for my lever set imported from Wiggle. (would be roughly the same cost in US$ at the moment)


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Cut.Aussie said:


> In general I don't like that much black because it looks dirty so quickly but that's one pretty looking bike you got there.


White bikes are worse (I have both) Either colour gives you a reason to wash your bike more often :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I built New bike in October, and after riding both I went with Campy Super Record 11. It shifts WAY faster, not even considering being able to jump up to 5 cogs with one swipe. 

The one thing I was really impressed with on Di2 was the front derailleur. I just didn't like how'd long it took to run across the cassette on Di2. 

That, and the fact that it's essentially non-serviceable scares me.


----------



## dcorn

Cyclin Dan said:


> I built New bike in October, and after riding both I went with Campy Super Record 11. It shifts WAY faster, not even considering being able to jump up to 5 cogs with one swipe.
> 
> The one thing I was really impressed with on Di2 was the front derailleur. I just didn't like how'd long it took to run across the cassette on Di2.
> 
> That, and the fact that it's essentially non-serviceable scares me.


Every campy switcher uses the cassette dump as a huge selling feature. I don't really see the point. If the time comes where I do need to shift like 5-6 times in a row, I've never blasted through the gears thinking, man I wish I could do this in one fail swoop. My 6600 Ultegra setup can shift down 3 gears at a time and I think I've used the feature twice in a whole year. 

After riding both Di2 and Ui2 and seeing how instantaneously they shift, even when I bang through the entire cassette, everything else just feels slow and outdated. Just bought a new bike with Red shifters and F/RD, which will probably get swapped out for Ui2 as soon as I can swing the price.


----------



## kondre2000

I just purchased a used Di2 set up and am waiting for it to arrive. I am coming from 2008 campy record so I am a bit nervous as I have been on campy record since 2000. 
One thing I noticed is that since they make these satilite shifters as well, why they couldnt have just designed a nice brake lever only and then made the shift buttons as satilites and let the users put them where ever they wanted. 

I am getting the external wiring version, since I have a non di2 frame, but what if I was to get a di2 compatible frame later, will I NEED to get the internal wiring kit? or can the external wire kit go internal too?

Kevin


----------



## maxxevv

kondre2000 said:


> I just purchased a used Di2 set up and am waiting for it to arrive. I am coming from 2008 campy record so I am a bit nervous as I have been on campy record since 2000.
> One thing I noticed is that since they make these satilite shifters as well, why they couldnt have just designed a nice brake lever only and then made the shift buttons as satilites and let the users put them where ever they wanted.
> 
> I am getting the external wiring version, since I have a non di2 frame, but what if I was to get a di2 compatible frame later, will I NEED to get the internal wiring kit? or can the external wire kit go internal too?
> 
> Kevin


Depends on your frame construction. Some designs actually allow you to get away with it with a few minor modifications to the frame cable access holes. 

But generally speaking, no. 

However, you'll appreciate the aesthetics of the internal wiring far more than plain 'hacking' adaptations though.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

kondre2000 said:


> I am getting the external wiring version, since I have a non di2 frame, but what if I was to get a di2 compatible frame later, will I NEED to get the internal wiring kit? or can the external wire kit go internal too?
> 
> Kevin


The main difference between the internal and external wiring kits is the junction box near the bottom bracket and a pack of cable grommets to use where the cable enter / exit the frame.

Both these parts can be ordered from Shimano quite cheaply if / when you change to a frame designed for internal wiring.

In my case, I used the external wiring kit but have the main front to rear wire run internally and the FD & Battery wires also pass through the rear chain stay gusset area behind the seat tube using non shimano grommets.


----------



## kondre2000

looks like I will be sticking with an external setup. i will be using a frame that does not have di2 holes.


----------



## cwdzoot

jnbrown said:


> Is that a KMC X10SL chain?
> Does it shift as well as a Shimano chain with Di2?


I used the KMC on my Di2 bike and results were fantastic. 

Also tried SRAM 1070 cassette and it was not as swift to shift as Shimano DA and Ultegra cassettes.


----------



## Dancer

I've been riding in the cold with Ultegra Di2. I use "lobster claw" style gloves when it's really cold and I have had no problems finding the shifter controls.

Dancer



Chainstay said:


> Is it difficult to use the buttons when wearing full finger gloves?
> 
> I ride down to freezing or even colder if it's dry and frequently wear heavy gloves. Will I be able to feel the buttons to shift?


----------



## AnthonyL88

I rode DA Di2 many times in extreme cold weather and it was very easy shifting with winter gloves.


----------



## ph0enix

Just test rode Ultegra Di2 for the first time and all I can say is WOW! I don't like the ergonomics of the shifters or the positioning of the buttons but the shifting performance is amazing.


----------



## dcgriz

AnthonyL88 said:


> I rode DA Di2 many times in extreme cold weather and it was very easy shifting with winter gloves.


I find the same to be true with the Ultegra Di2. Down to 28 F. New bike, I had to go out. Much more pleasurable when it got up to the high 30's. Anyway, the point is the buttons are large enough to be used with heavy gloves and are located where you expect to find them.


----------



## vette

I have shimano on all 7 of my roadbikes ,I tried the campy electronic setup during a race here and I was very impressed ,the guy said you have to try it before you form an opinion and he was 100% right ,Id like to try the DI-2 ,but I really like the campy hoods,I didnt think it was gonna be that good,Im impressed with electronic shifting.


----------



## stoked

Is anyone using anything larger than a 28 cog with Ultegra di2? I know shimano says 28 is max. I am doing an multi-day event in a month that requires a lot of climbing so it would be nice to have a 30 or a 32 in the back just in case. During my normal rides I am ok with a 34x25 setup.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...jsnGBg&usg=AFQjCNE87qoAJlDVx3zXMl1vkjSifi0Dxg


----------



## stoked

thanks. I've seen that article but wanted to get input from any users here. Crankset used there is not a compact. I am trying to figure out if I could run 12x30 or 12x32 with a 50x34 crankset w/o changing the RD cage with a longer one.


----------



## Rob13

Mechanical shifting in the rear is faster.


----------



## bikeosprey

My bike shop told me a bit about the new DA Di2 coming, wow, many improvements, programable also.


----------



## stoked

*Faulty Di2 Battery?*

Did any di2 owner experience a bad battery? I might have a lemon. 

After first charge brand new battery on my Udi2 bike lasted under 600 miles in dry conditions. I get over 1200 miles on my DA di2 bike for the past 3 years and pretty much ride the same roads. I fully charged it again and did not ride the bike for 2 days and it lost 50% charge(blinking green) on the stand. I swapped out old good battery from DA bike and installed on faulty Udi2 bike to isolate the issue. I hope its the battery and not a short somewhere.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

stoked said:


> I swapped out old good battery from DA bike and installed on faulty Udi2 bike to isolate the issue. I hope its the battery and not a short somewhere.


Swapping the batteries between the bikes should give a clear indication of where the fault lies. 
Fingers crossed it's a faulty cell which you can claim under warranty.
I think you should be able to determine wiring faults using the Di2 system check/programmer?


----------



## stoked

It looks like not the battery because overnight old battery fell to 50% mark blinking green. 

I recently changed 750mm downtube wire with 950mm longer version. Also added climber's shifter Ultegra SW-R600 DI2 . I by-passed the 950mm wire with old one from outside just now to isolate if it is the new wire.

I will check tomorrow. If it is still draining then I will unplug the climber's shifter. The bike is still ride-able but I do not want to remove battery when not is use. Last resort is to head to LBS with di2 diagnostic tools.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

sounds like you have it all in hand but I'm interested to hear what you find to be the culprit


----------



## Cut.Aussie

I purchased two Ultegra Di2 systems as soon as I could after release. Mate who owns a bile shop phoned and said there was now software updates (windows anyone  available if I wanted to bring the bikes in.

Found the FD, and the Adjustment/junction box with indicator light and battery holder all needed updating the firmware. From riding I can't tell any difference in performance of the system but I believe the battery update gives more accurate charge indication.

This is still the greatest equipment upgrade I have every purchased, worth every expensive penny, love it!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Cut.Aussie said:


> there was now software updates (windows anyone  available if I wanted to bring the bikes in.


Sounds good. Is it 11spd now too?


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Sven_Nijs said:


> Sounds good. Is it 11spd now too?


I wish, although I'd be almost sure they could make the 10sp into 11sp if they wanted too just in software update leaving you to simply update your wheels & cassette etc.

I'm sure within say 3 years we will see 11sp Ultegra Di2 as well but this is very much about product marketing and brand placement and shimano will want to market DuraAce 11sp Di2 for as long as possible for as much as possible $$ return.

Still, I'm so in love with my Ultegra Di2 bikes I'd love to swap to 11sp if I could just justify & afford the cost of yet another upgrade. For me Di2 has been a 1 way street, I could not go back to mechanical groupset ever, even the thought scares me


----------



## Tire Biter

Does anyone know the release date for the new DA DI2? I'm waiting on a build and it seems to be log jammed. Internet search indicates January?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

My wife has ordered me a bike with DA Di2 and it won't be available until late January (at the earliest).


----------



## Tire Biter

Sven_Nijs said:


> My wife has ordered me a bike with DA Di2 and it won't be available until late January (at the earliest).


She's a keeper!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Tire Biter said:


> She's a keeper!


She is indeed! :thumbsup:


----------

